# NY Bee Wellness Workshop Long Island July 27-29 2018



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

NY Bee Wellness Workshop LI 2018- Honeybee Disease & Management

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/ny-bee-wellness-workshop-li-2018-honeybee-disease-management-tickets-45268522369


Event to be held at the following time, date, and location:

Friday, July 27, 2018 at 7:00 PM
- to -
Sunday, July 29, 2018 at 5:00 PM (EDT)

Bayard Cutting Arboretum
440 Montauk Hwy
Carriage House
Great River, NY 11739



Topic: Honey bee disease is a concern for many in maintaining the health of bee colonies. These sessions cover the various types of diseases and pests that afflict honeybees, along with the latest developments in technology and practice.



AGENDA- Different options to attend

Dates: *Friday, July 27, 7-9pm* session, Topic: Changes in Beekeeping- technologies we use, IR, Scale Hives, Satellite Monitoring, Sensors, Jerry Bromenshenk, PhD; open to all levels, beginner to advanced, General Admission, 25.00



* Saturday, July 28, 9-5pm*, Lectures and Demo, open to all levels, beginner to advanced, General Admission, 75.00, Boxed Lunches available for 9.00



*Sunday & Saturday combined, July 28 & 29, 9-5pm* Workshop, 225.00, limited to 24 students ( 2 years experience with beekeeping required); Field work with hive inspections, and lab work with microscopes. Lunch included.



email Pat Bono for additional info: [email protected]

Location: Bayard Cutting Arboretum, Great River, Long Island, NY

Instructors: 



Jerry Bromenshenk received his Ph.D. in insect ethology (behavior) from Montana State University. He co-founded Bee Alert Technology in 2003 and is the statewide director of Montana's EPSCoR program (Experimental Program to Stimulate Competitive Research). His research focuses on insect behavior, ecotoxicology, population dynamics, and environmental chemistry. He recently served as president of WAS - Western Apiculture Society. Dr. Bromenshenk has 40 years experience working with honeybees. Founder of the University of Montana online Master Beekeeping program.



Melanie Kempers has been with the renowned Ontario Canada Tech Transfer Program for 12 years, teaching beekeepers at all levels and conducting a broad range of practical research on apiculture; recently cited for “Ask an Expert” in Bee Culture magazine; grew up on a dairy farm in Prince Edward County and it was her love of animals and the outdoors that led her to the University of Guelph in 2002 to obtain a Bachelor's degree in Agricultural Science. Member of the Canadian Association of Professional Apiculturists.



Cost: varies Penn State Field Guides available for an additional 20.00



Friday and Saturday sessions are open to all beekeepers and can be attended separately. Registration: Register online, or call Pat at 585-820-6619

Lodging:

The Long Island seashore during the summer is lovely; please reserve your rooms asap!

https://www.google.com/search?q=hotels+great+river+ny&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1



Questions?: [email protected] NYBeeWellness.org

Share this event on Facebook and Twitter. We hope you can make it!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

VETERANS: Email [email protected] if you wish to use the FarmOPS scholarship (reimbursement- up to $100) for this event. See details on their webpage.

AGENDA

NY Bee Wellness Workshop, July 27-29 2018
Bayard Cutting Arboretum, Great River, Long Island NY

*Friday July 27, 7-9pm “Changes in Beekeeping Management and Education- Technologies We Use: Apps, Online Courses and Beekeeper Communities; IR Imaging, Scale Hives, Satellite Monitoring, and Sensors” -Jerry Bromenshenk PhD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Saturday July 28
9a-9:15 Welcome, Introductions, Overview. Expectations - P. Bono

9:15a- 10:15a Disease Overview: diagnosis and treatments – Melanie Kempers, TTP OBA

10:15-10:30a Break 

10:30a- 11:45 Apiary Walk Through, IR Imaging, Apps for Pests, Diseases, and Pesticides- -Jerry Bromenshenk PhD

11:45- 12:45p Lunch

12:45p-2p Doctors for Bees; We Need Them; They Need Us, and the Bees Need All of Us -Jerry Bromenshenk PhD 

2-2:15p Break

2:15-3:15 Inspecting a bee colony, hygiene, recordkeeping - Melanie Kempers, TTP OBA

3:15-4:30pm – Data Driven Bee Management:Get Serious About Beekeeping, Bee Health, Hive and Product Security -Jerry Bromenshenk PhD 

4:30-5p Questions. Closing- All

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sunday July 29, 9a-5pm Limited to 24 participants,
Hive inspections and labwork: 3-4 hours of hive inspections and assessments in the apiary and use of devices; then labwork examining samples for AFB, Nosema, microscope use. Instructors: Melanie Kempers, Jerry Bromenshenk, Aaron Morris

Note: Times are approximate NYBeeWellness.org


----------

